
Show HN: My free React on Rails 5 course - revorad
https://learnetto.com/users/hrishio/courses/the-free-react-on-rails-5-course
======
revorad
Hi HN, I've recently created this new free course on React specifically for
Ruby on Rails developers.

I'd like to get some feedback and see how I can improve it.

If you've got a few minutes, you can get the course here -
[https://learnetto.com/users/hrishio/courses/the-free-
react-o...](https://learnetto.com/users/hrishio/courses/the-free-react-on-
rails-5-course)

If you have any thoughts on the landing page as well, that'd be great. Does it
make sense? Is it clear what the course will teach you?

Thank you!

